#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  hoeveel door N

## driesmees

Kzit nu eigenlijk met een vraagje,
je hebt een driefasenaansluiting,
nijv een 32A aansluiting,
door elke fase kan je 32A trekken,
is de neutraal dan berekend op 3*32A = 96A?
ik krijg het gevoel dat deze stelling niet klopt,
of kan je door de fase ook gewoon 32A trekken? (je mag elke fase slecht 33% belasten?)



Dries

----------


## LJ Chris

Door het faseverschil van 120° tussen de 3 lijnen zal er geen 96A door de N vloeien wanneer je op elke fase 32A trekt, dat zou nogal een zicht zijn  :Wink: .

Mvg
Chris

----------


## driesmees

Dus als ik het goed begrepen heb, (dat van die 120° wist ik al) trekken ze om beuren 32A?
of ben ik nu dom?

----------


## reflection

het is als je je indenkt dat krachtstroom 3 fases heeft vrij simpel. het gaat als volgt:
http://www.rustbuster.nl/Krachtstroo...htstroom_3.jpg
in de tabel zie je dat de fases draaien, ik had even op internet gekeken en daar vond ik een stukje erover, is makkelijker uitgelegd dan ik het zou doen.,.. dus bij deze:

bij het opwekken van de stroomzijn  de spoelen 120º ten opzichte van elkaar gedraaid ,de sinussen niet gelijk maar verschillen onderling ook 120º. In figuur  zijn de drie sinussen getekend. 

Bij een krachtstroomaansluiting staat tussen elk van de fasen en de nul een wisselspanning van 230 Volt. Zoals gezegd bedraagt het faseverschil 120º. Het is echter niet alleen mogelijk om stroom af te nemen tussen de nul en een fase maar ook tussen twee fasen onderling. Met een beetje wiskunde (stelling van Pythagoras) kunnen we dan berekenen dat de spanning tussen twee willekeurige fasen wortel 3 maal de spanning tussen de nul en één fase is. Dat levert ons tegenwoordig 400 Volt op. En wel drie keer (tussen elke twee fasen afzonderlijk, dus R-S, S-T en T-R). NB Vroeger, toen de nominale netspanning nog 220 Volt was, sprak men over krachtsstroom van 380 Volt. In de praktijk maakt dat weinig uit. Door leidingverliezen bedraagt de spanning toch nooit exact de opgegeven waarde. 


kort samengevat 50hz is de normale netspanning. hier heb je dus de 3 fases die elkaar laten opvolgen...1,2,3 1,2,3. en de nul heeft dus een bijna constante werking (150)....

----------


## ronny

> citaatus als ik het goed begrepen heb, (dat van die 120° wist ik al) trekken ze om beuren 32A?
> of ben ik nu dom?



yep ze trekken om de beurt 32A  echter bij 50hz  dus dit gaat snel genoeg zodat de verbruikers er geen hinder van ondervinden.

----------


## BAJ productions

als je op elke fase een amperé meter hangt en op de nul ook.
en de fase zijn gelijk belast. dan zal de retourstroom 0 zijn.
stel door je fase loopt 1 amperé, dan zal als je 1 fase lost trekt de retourstroom 1 amperé zijn.

----------


## driesmees

Véél dank, nu wet ik al een hoop meer( ik moet stopen met denken in DC-vorm:S)

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Maak eens een vectortekening, waarbij de lengte van de vectoren de stroom is door een fase, je tekent dus 3 vectoren, die telkens 120° gedraaid zijn, je krijgt dus de vorm van een Y.
De resultante van deze 3 vectoren na optelling, is de stroom die door de neuter loopt. 

vb: 
3 gelijk belaste fases, dus even grote vectoren geven een resultante van 0, er vloeit dus geen stroom door de neuter. 
1 fase volledig belast, laten we zeggen 32A en de andere niet, geeft een resultante van 32A door de neuter.
2 fases volledig belast, de 3e niet belast: ook 32A door de neuter.

Conclusie: bij een rode 32A stekker zal er in elke mogelijke situatie maximaal 32A door de neuter gaan. De neuter word dus even zwaar uitgevoerd als de fases.

----------


## driesmees

Dat vond ik eens een interresante uitleg, eindelijk kan ik eens wat doen met die vectoren die ik geleerd heb[8D]

----------


## Carl

@dikke foaf:
Helemaal mee eens, behalve 2 fasen volbelast. teken je vectoren eens en meet de lengte van de nul resultante.
Naar schatting kom je dan op zo'n 24 Ampere. Nu even geen tijd / zin om het uit te rekenen.
Je conclusie is het belangrijkste, je kunt stellen, dat: de stroom door de nul is altijd kleiner of gelijk aan de grootste stroom door een van de fasen.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Helemaal mee eens, behalve 2 fasen volbelast. teken je vectoren eens en meet de lengte van de nul resultante.
> Naar schatting kom je dan op zo'n 24 Ampere. Nu even geen tijd / zin om het uit te rekenen.



Toch niet hoor, bij 2 volbelaste fasen is de stroom door de N gelijk aan de stroom door 1 fase.

----------


## driesmees

Dat geeft niet, Zolang we maar niet boven de "é GAAN IS HET GOED;;;

----------


## Carl

Ok Davy, jij je zin, maar teken toch maar eens de vectoren.
Daarna wil ik wel eens van je horen hoe het nu echt zit. Het kan nl. niet wat je beweert, denk er maar eens logisch over na, een vectorschetsje verduidelijkt heel veel!
Pijltje van 10 cm op 0 graden, stelt voor stroom L1, dan een van 10 cm op 120 graden, stelt voor stroom L2, stroom door de nul zit dan op 60gr., meet de lengte, = I nul = ca 7,14 Ampere.

----------


## ronny

je stroom door je nulgeleider bij een driefasensysteem zal nooit boven de nominale afgezekerde waarde van een fase kunnen komen. Ook niet wanneer je de 3 fasen volledig zou belasten. Het is juist die 120 graden faseverschuiving die er voor zorgt dat de stroom door de nulgeleider afwisselend de stroom door de verschillende fases zal zijn.

dus bij tijdstip 0  zal de stroom door l1 door de nulgeleider afgevoerd worden.

120 graden verder in de tijd zal de stroom door l2 door de nulgeleider afgevoerd worden.

weer 120 graden verder t.o.v de vorige zal de stroom van l3 door de nulgeleider afgevoerd worden.

dit gebeurt echter allemaal bij 50hz.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Ok Davy, jij je zin, maar teken toch maar eens de vectoren.
> Daarna wil ik wel eens van je horen hoe het nu echt zit. Het kan nl. niet wat je beweert, denk er maar eens logisch over na, een vectorschetsje verduidelijkt heel veel!
> Pijltje van 10 cm op 0 graden, stelt voor stroom L1, dan een van 10 cm op 120 graden, stelt voor stroom L2, stroom door de nul zit dan op 60gr., meet de lengte, = I nul = ca 7,14 Ampere.



Ik denk toch dat je een opfrissingscursus vectoren nodig hebt.Heb ze eens getekend,en er komt toch uit dat stroom door N gelijk is aan de fase stroom...Zelfs een kleine meting bevestigd dit,dus gooi jouw theorieën maar snel de deur uit!

----------


## Gast1401081

ronny, davy, helaas pindakaas, geen koelkast.

De rest : helemaal goed. 

denk maar mee, als we exact drie gelijkbelaste fases hebben mogen we de nul weglaten, zie de motor.
Met andere woorden : de amperes die fase 1 staat te pompen (220 V) lopen gedeeltelijk via fase 2 ( die op dat moment 170 Volt staat te zuigen) weer terug naar de centrale. En raken de nul-leider dus niet. Zo ook de rest van de gelijkbelaste fases.

Bij a-symetrisch belast ( dus verschillend) kan de stroom inderdaad via de nul weglopen,.  maar dit is niet allestroom, omdat de andere fasen ook wat amperes opnemen.

uitzondering : het excact symetrische TL-lampenplafond. Daar ontstaan bovenharmonischen die niet met elkaar in fase lopen, en een nul-stroom van 1,73 ( wortel3) keer de nominaal stroom in de derde bovenharmonische frequentie veroorzaken.

tot zover deze lezing uit de NEN-1010

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ok Davy, jij je zin, maar teken toch maar eens de vectoren.
> Daarna wil ik wel eens van je horen hoe het nu echt zit. Het kan nl. niet wat je beweert, denk er maar eens logisch over na, een vectorschetsje verduidelijkt heel veel!
> Pijltje van 10 cm op 0 graden, stelt voor stroom L1, dan een van 10 cm op 120 graden, stelt voor stroom L2, stroom door de nul zit dan op 60gr., meet de lengte, = I nul = ca 7,14 Ampere.



heb het ook eens getekend en Inul is bij mij ook gewoon 10A hoor. dus ik weet niet hoe jij aan die 7.14A zijt gekomen.

----------


## Carl

Pijltje 1 verlengen met pijltje 2, dan met de lineaal meten van begin pijl 1 tot eind pijl 2.
Bij de driehoek die je dan krijgt, is de derde lijn de nulstroom.
Het is ook niet logisch als je een fase met 10 A belast is de nulstroom 10 A, als je twee fasen met 10 A belast is de nulstroom nog steeds 10 A en als je drie fasen met 10 A belast is de nulstroom plots 0 A? Nee, daar zit nog iets tussen!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ik zou zeggen, doe thuis de proef eens en meet de stroom!

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> Ik zou zeggen, doe thuis de proef eens en meet de stroom!



Wil ik wel eens, maar m'n multimeter gaat maar tot 20A voor max. 5 sec. en ik heb geen ampèretang

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Belast gewoon 2 fasen met een PAR64, en meet dan stroom door de N?

----------


## driesmees

1: ik wet niet bij ons thuis welk stopcontact welke fase hheft, ik heb ook geen lange kabels voor mijn multimeter, en ik weet niet of er nog iets draait buiten de 2 PARs, vrij onmogelijk dus  :Wink:  zolang het niet boven de 32 gaat is het goed voor mij.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> Ik zou zeggen, doe thuis de proef eens en meet de stroom!




ja ja, en jij betaalt de diverse crematies???

Het gemiddelde forum-lid heeft niet eens een fatsoenlijke multimeter, laat staan een ampere-tang. 
Verder is 20A door een huisinstallatie wel een fikse stroom, en nog verder wordt dit gedoe in de meterkast geregeld, die uitsluitend door de vakbekwamen mag worden gedemonteerd.

----------


## Carl

Hey Gerard,
Kun jij (nog)eens uitleggen hoe het zit, misschien geloven ze jou wel?
wellicht heb jij zelfs wel een vectortekeningetje wat de zaak verduidelijkt.

----------


## LJ Chris

Ik heb snel een vectordiagram getekend, maak het voor jezelf uit als je gelijk hebt of niet.
2 Vectoren die elk een stroom I1 en I2 voorstellen, I2 120° voorijlend op I1 en vervolgens de som gemaakt, getekend volgens de kop-staartmethode.


Groetjes
Chris

----------


## Gast1401081

ix nog dan : 

ik pomp met + 220V een aantal amperes van L1 naar de nul. Omdat dan fase 2 al met - 140 V staat te zuigen aan mijn sterpunt lopen er een aantal amperes die van L1 terugkomen niet naar aarde, maar gaan met de zuiging mee fase 2 op. 

nulstroom : +I-fase 1 + (-I-fase 2) is dus kleinerr dan de stroom die fase 1 zou leveren aan de nul. 

Zouden fase 1, 2 , en 3 gelijk belast worden : dan is de nulstroom ook echt nul ampere. En dat wordt ons in de motor duidelijk, die heeft nl maar een 4polige stekker en kabel, omdat de nul eruitgehaald is.


zenk you.

----------


## driesmees

dus een 16A 3 fasen aansluitng met in het totaal 5,9 kVA over de drie fases verdeeld, is niet ongezond?(als ik kan lezen zie ik dat een 16A in het totaal wel 11,5 kVA kan halen,
een verloopje van 16A-&gt;32A kan geen kwaad hé? (is immers afgezekerd op 16A)


Merci

Dries

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Het gemiddelde forum-lid heeft niet eens een fatsoenlijke multimeter, laat staan een ampere-tang. 
> Verder is 20A door een huisinstallatie wel een fikse stroom, en nog verder wordt dit gedoe in de meterkast geregeld, die uitsluitend door de vakbekwamen mag worden gedemonteerd.



Waarom moet je je meterkast gaan verbouwen? Heeft er dan niemand een 3 fasenstopkontakt staan? Dan is het toch even simpel om te meten, kan je toch ook een multimeter voor gebruiken?





> citaat:ik pomp met + 220V een aantal amperes van L1 naar de nul. Omdat dan fase 2 al met - 140 V staat te zuigen aan mijn sterpunt lopen er een aantal amperes die van L1 terugkomen niet naar aarde, maar gaan met de zuiging mee fase 2 op



Tsss, zo te zien in bovenstaande vectortekening is de nulstroom=fasestroom, een kleine meting die ik heb gedaan bevestigd dit ook. Maar ja, jullie nederlanders zullen het wel weer beter weten...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> [br
> 
> 1 Waarom moet je je meterkast gaan verbouwen? Heeft er dan niemand een 3 fasenstopkontakt staan? Dan is het toch even simpel om te meten, kan je toch ook een multimeter voor gebruiken?
> 
> 2 Tsss, zo te zien in bovenstaande vectortekening is de nulstroom=fasestroom, een kleine meting die ik heb gedaan bevestigd dit ook. Maar ja, jullie nederlanders zullen het wel weer beter weten...



1 inderdaad heeft het gemiddelde huis geen krachtstopcontact, ( zelfs de keukenperilex is 2x220 gescheiden, het zgn keukengroepje)

2 bij 1 enkele fase wel, maar de optelling in je sterpunt levert een kleinere nulstroom op als je fase 2 en/of 3 gaat belasten.

nogmaals : bij de 3fasenmotor loopt er niet eens een draad van het sterpunt naar de nul. Waar zou jij de nulstroom laten??? met gierende volts overzetten in amperepoeier, soms??

----------


## driesmees

ik heb thuis wel krachtstroom, maar geen stkker, ik dek wel dat ons fornuis op krachtstrroom werkt.

----------


## Carl

Ok, ik heb het nogeens nauwkeurig in een CAD programmatje getekend, en Davy en Chris hebben gelijk, Als I1 en I2 gelijk zijn, is ook de nulstroom dezelfde waarde!
Dus I1 = I2 = 25A, dan is In ook 25A.
Als de stromen ongelijk zijn, bv I1 = 10A. en I2 = 7A. dan is In 8,8A.
Dus wat wel overeind blijft is mijn stelling: de stroom door de nul is altijd kleiner of gelijk aan de grootste stroom door een fase.
Ik had het ook direct moeten zien, de vectoren I1 en I2 vormen een gelijkbenige driehoek met de nul, en de hoek ertussen is 120 gr. dus het is zelfs een gelijkzijdige driehoek, dus 3 gelijke zijden. dus ook 3 dezelfde stromen.
Sorry voor de veroorzaakte verwarring, maar nu hebben een aantal lieden er tenminste serieus over nagedacht, niet?

----------


## Gast1401081

Sorry, Carl, maar je vergeet iets, namelijk het tijdsverschil tussen L1, L2, en L3.
Als fase 1 maximaal is , is fase 2 negatief op weg naar 0. Dus de amperes die fan fase 1 terugkomen naar je sterpunt gaan via dat sterpunt mooi naar de negatiefe fase 2, althans voor een gedeelte. Vandaar dat de nul-leider in je krachtkabel een kleinere 0-stroom meet. 

http://www.et-installateur.nl/PDF/TA00_4.PDF eerste gedeelte van de tekst. 
en dan moet het duidelijk zijn.
( je mag bij dikke kabels de helft van je nominale diameter gebruiken voor de nul....!!!!)

----------


## Gast1401081

PS, uiteraard ohmse gedachten , bij bijverschijnselen zoals cos-phi gaan er weer hele andere benaderingen op.

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> Sorry voor de veroorzaakte verwarring, maar nu hebben een aantal lieden er tenminste serieus over nagedacht, niet?



kun je wel zeggen ja,
@ **************: ik ga morgen eens dat pdfie lezen, nu slapen morgen aardrijkskunde en biologie

----------


## Gast1401081

nog een leuke : inschakelverschijnselen.  
http://www.et-installateur.nl/PDF/TA00_3.PDF

en nog meer : http://www.et-installateur.nl/defaul...rchief&pict=80

----------


## Gast1401081

En toen was er stilte?

----------


## Carl

Had ik dan uiteindelijk toch gelijk???????

----------


## driesmees

Ik vond het wel een interresante text, maaar niet veel oover te zeggen.

----------


## Gast1401081

nee, carl, je hebt GEEN gelijk.

----------


## Carl

Gelukkig maar!!!

----------


## jelle_janssens

vraagje:
ooit al eens iemand vectoren zien tekenen bij de opbouw van een event???
mega productie = veel rekenwerk.
hou er ook rekening mee dat je 3 fasen niet constant gelijk belast zullen worden. de stroom in de 3 fasen zal veranderen (flikkerende parren) begin dus maar opnieuw te rekenen en te tekenen.
howdie

----------


## ronny

> citaat:hou er ook rekening mee dat je 3 fasen niet constant gelijk belast zullen worden. de stroom in de 3 fasen zal veranderen (flikkerende parren)



En waarom zouden die parren gaan flikkeren? parren doen misschien gek als de dimmer waarop ze aangesloten zijn een eigen leven gaat leiden. Wat dan op zijn beurt weer te maken heeft met slechte onstoring en aardingsproblemen.

----------


## Joost van Ens

En die 3 fases hoeven ook niet exact gelijk te worden belast. daarvoor is er nou net die nul.

groeten

----------


## Gast1401081

sorry, jelle, ik begin niet weer opnieuw. Die postzegels lijken mij voor jou inderdaad eenm betere oplossing....

----------


## Wietse

**************, eindelijk zie ik eens iemand die al de klote dingen die ik in het school leerde onthouden heeft en er iets nuttig mee doet, geeft me moed jongen  :Wink: 

merci, 
en de rest: lees er es een dik boek over ofzow

----------


## ronny

> citaat:leerde onthouden



als je er veel me beizg bent, dan worden die dingen gewoonweg vanzelfsprekend. Om het nog erger uit te drukken, het wordt logica :Big Grin: .

----------


## Wietse

't was nog wel effe te begrijpen, maarja, een nuttig voorbeeld gaf me moed

----------


## Gast1401081

thanx, wietse

----------


## Radar

Het heeft wat hoofdbrekens gekost maar ik heb een formule in een xls bestand gezet die de stroom door de nul uitrekend.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/techdoc/stroomdoornul.xls

In de cellen A1,A2,A3 de stroom invullen, dan rolt in cel B6 de stroom door de nul.
Het is gewoon het optellen van de 3 factoren die de stromen voorstellen.
Als er verderre uitleg nodig is met een tekening of zo ken ik dat ook wel even regellen.

----------


## Gast1401081

ZIT EEN FOUT IN!!!!!

als a1=1. a2=0, en a3=1 : nulstroom = 1, en dat is in de praktijk niet zo.

denk nou eens na. Op zeker moment is de stroom in een fase dusdanig, dat deze bij terugkomst in de nul naar de andere fase als negatieve stroommloopt, en dus de nulleider nooit meer terugziet.

Wertten van kirchhoff, tevenet en norton toepassen, met dien verstande dat op een bepaald tijdstip de stroom van de fases NIET  de maximaalstroom is.

----------


## joe

Nou Gerard ik geloofde je bijna tot dat ik het zelf maar eens ging proberen het uit te rekenen. Tot mijn verbazing (eerst) ging er als je op 2 fases 10A zet er door de N ook 10A. Je (Gerard) onderbouwing is goed alleen de getallen niet. Als je op 2 fases 10A zet gaat er weldegelijk stroom via de fase weg (zoals je zegt). kijk maar 10A + 10A= 20A hiervan gaat er 10A door de N en 10A via de fase.
De N neemt de functie van de laatste fase over

Als je nu 10A op die laatste fase zet is dat dus eigenlijk die 10A die eerst over de nul weg ging

Teken maar eens 3 sinussen en haal er 1tje weg.
Was voor mij gelijk een stuk duidelijker :Wink: 


Mocht ik het nou toch niet goed hebben mag 1 of andere professor het even uitleggen met tekeningen, wand dan ben ik ook erg nieuwsgierig wat ik over het hoofd zie. (we hebben het alleen over zuivere sinussen dus geen vervuilingen van het net/apparaten)




Groeten uit Holland.
Marco

----------


## Gast1401081

Volgens mij is de gehele knoop uit te rekenen door kirchhoff

I knoop = + I1 - 0,5I2 - 0,5I3.

( want I1 = max bij 90 graden, dus moet je de sinus waarde van de stroom bij (90 + 120) en (90 + 240) graden
 uitrekenen voor de op dat moment geldende stroom. En die waarden zijn -0,5)

Je mag ook I1 op nul zetten , want die is op t=0 ook daadwerkelijk nul, de stroom wordt dan sin(120)xI2= 0,86xI2, en sin(249)xI3= -0,86xI3, dus eigenlijk  zie je nu al dat de stromen die erbij komen kleiner zijn dan de daadwerkelijke waarde. En die van I3 loopt negatief.

In ons voorbeeld : I1=10, I2=10, en I3=0 : resultante moet 10-5= 5 ampere zijn.

En dat haddden we al in de pdf van holec gezien.

----------


## joe

Ik heb de proef op de som genomen (3min geleden)en heb 3 * 2kw lampen uit de schappen gepakt en een ampere tang op de nul gezet.

1 lamp op een fase gezet    ik lees af "8,3A"
de 2de lamp aan gezet op een andere fase    ik lees af "8,3A"
de 3de lamp op de laatste fase gezet    ik lees af "0A"

Meten is weten[8D]

Gerard ik weet zeker dat je meer verstand van electra heb dan mij (kheb alleen maar tuinbouwschool gehad)
Maar vertrouw een beetje op mijn ampere tang en bekijk is wat er in je berekening fout gaat, ik kan het niet uitleggen :Wink: 

Groeten Marco

----------


## Radar

Ik ben blij dat de ampere tang van Joe een gedeelte van het gelijk van de formule bewijst.
Ik zal maandag het meet-practicum maar eens induiken om te bewijzen of het een en het ander daadwerkelijk klopt.
En als er iets fout zit in de formule klopt de redenering niet dat je de 3 stromen vectorieel bij elkaar kunt optellen.



Zo ziet de formule eruit, niks meer en niks minder dan het optellen van 3 vectoren die een hoek met elkaar maken van 120 graden

----------


## Tiemen

Men neme een blad.

Men tekent een pijltje van 10cm en onder een hoek van 120° nog een pijltje van 10cm uit hetzelfde punt vertrekkend. Men tekent 2 evenwijdigen en komt een parallellogram uit. Verbind het startpunt van de 2 pijltjes met het overstaande punt van je parallellogram.

Meet de lengte van het pijltje

10cm

En als er nu nog afgekomen wordt met Norton en Thévenin(!) die hier NIETS mee te maken hebben, dan zijn we wel erg goed bezig.

Tuurlijk is kirchoff toepasselijk (altijd en overal), maar dan moet je het wel juist doen :

I1+I2+I3=IN    _VECTORIEEL_ (de pijltjes...)

De reden waarom dit fout is :

_I knoop = + I1 - 0,5I2 - 0,5I3.

( want I1 = max bij 90 graden, dus moet je de sinus waarde van de stroom bij (90 + 120) en (90 + 240) graden
uitrekenen voor de op dat moment geldende stroom. En die waarden zijn -0,5)

Je mag ook I1 op nul zetten , want die is op t=0 ook daadwerkelijk nul, de stroom wordt dan sin(120)xI2= 0,86xI2, en sin(249)xI3= -0,86xI3, dus eigenlijk zie je nu al dat de stromen die erbij komen kleiner zijn dan de daadwerkelijke waarde. En die van I3 loopt negatief.

In ons voorbeeld : I1=10, I2=10, en I3=0 : resultante moet 10-5= 5 ampere zijn._

Je rekent waarden van een sinus uit "op bepaalde plaatsen". Als je zegt Iknoop = I1-0,5I2-0,5I3, met I3=0, de rest 10, dan kom je Iknoop=5 uit. Maar is DAT wel de maximale waarde van de sinus die je hebt? Neen. Je moet de waarde nog eens...maal 2 doen...(je eigen redenering volgend-&gt;I3 deelde je ook door 2 omdat het op dat moment geen maximale waarde is) (Dit zijn trouwens RMS waarden die je gebruikt om amplitudes van een sinus (maximum) mee te bespreken, dit is eigenlijk ook niet juist...). De rederening die jij volgt is 'puntsgewijs'. Op moment X loopt door 1 een stroom van 10x1,41 en door 2 een stroom van 5x1,41. Dus er zou nog een stroom 5x1,41 door je nulleider lopen(hier komt het RMS probleem wel te pas, je neemt de helft voor I2, maar je moet de helft van de PIEKwaarde nemen (maal wortel 2)).

----------


## Radar

Er is al eens dan meer bewezen dat de som van de stromen in een knooppunt 0 is.
Dus kun je stellen I1 + I2 + I3 + In = 0
Hier valt niet aan te tornen, brengen we de onbekkende ( In ) naar de andere kant van het = teken dan krijgen we:
In = I1 + I2 + I3.
3e klas lagere school wiskunde, geen spelt tussen te krijgen.
I1, I2, en I3, moet dan wel even vectorieel bij elkaar optellen omdat ze 120 graden met elkaar zijn verschoven.Formule klopt dus, praktijk meting van joe bewijst gelijk. Ik hoef dit maandag niet na te meten, bedankt Tiemen.

----------


## Arko

heren en dames

let wel even op dat dit alleen geldt voor ster schakelingen en niet voor driehoek schakelingen

----------


## Gast1401081

Joongens, we vergeten collectief de faseverschuiving van 120 graden. Met andere woorden : als de eerste fase-stroom maximaal 
is is de 2e fase-stroom negatief, dus een gedeelte van de stroom loopt van L1 via de nul naar de L2. En bereikt dus nooit de nulgeleider.

----------


## Gast1401081

Als we die pijltjes trekken, dan moeten we wel ff goed de lengte van die pijltjes nameten. 

Met andere woorden : L1= 10, en L2 = ook 10, dan moet de lengte van pijltje 2 wel sin(120) van de originele lengte zijn. En dat is de helft. En meer kan ik er niet van maken.

----------


## Gast1401081

Nog anders geredeneerd : 


Ik ben een amperetje. Ik wordt door mijn baas (L1) een weerstand in gestuurd, en dissipeer daar energie. Na die weerstand ga ik naar een verzamelpunt, het sterpunt, en kan dan 3 kanten op. 1 richting nulleider, 1 richting L2, 1 richting L3. Nou wil het geval dat ( afhankelijk van het moment dat ik door mijn baas weggestuurd ben) dat L2 en L3 wel eens negatief zijn, en dus amperetjes staan te zuigen. Ik ga dus mee in die maalstroom richting L3, en bereik dus nooit de nulleider.

duidelijker kan ik het niet maken.

----------


## Tiemen

Iedere post van Mr. ************** bevat al meer onzin dan de vorige. Als fasordiagramma's al niet meer juist zijn, dan wordt het wel een erg interessante (lees : belachelijke) discussie.

Trouwens : als een stroom nul is dan is hij nul, wat evenveel wil zeggen als OPEN KETEN. Hoe jouw ampèretjes daar nog doormoeten is me wel een raadsel.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Velen van ons hebben het al gemeten, en vastgesteld dat onze redeneringen juist zijn. Maar toch blijft Mac het tegenonvergestelde beweren, met theorieen, voorbeelden, vectordiagrammen, etc...
Geef toch gewoon toe dat je verkeerd zit!

Heb dit topic de laatste maand blijven lezen, en heb nog niet meer de moeite gedaan om te reageren omdat ik het kotsbeu ben dat er 1 iemand als een rode draad door dit topic loopt die alles tegenspreekt wat anderen gemeten hebben, en hierdoor bij mij toch wel een beetje zijn geloofwaardigheid begint te verliezen...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:ronny, davy, helaas pindakaas, geen koelkast.
> 
> De rest : helemaal goed. 
> 
> denk maar mee, als we exact drie gelijkbelaste fases hebben mogen we de nul weglaten, zie de motor.
> Met andere woorden : de amperes die fase 1 staat te pompen (220 V) lopen gedeeltelijk via fase 2 ( die op dat moment 170 Volt staat te zuigen) weer terug naar de centrale. En raken de nul-leider dus niet. Zo ook de rest van de gelijkbelaste fases.
> 
> Bij a-symetrisch belast ( dus verschillend) kan de stroom inderdaad via de nul weglopen,. maar dit is niet allestroom, omdat de andere fasen ook wat amperes opnemen.
> 
> ...







> citaat:
> 
> Ook wordt door de bovenstaande figuur
> duidelijk het effect van het onder 120º
> verschoven zijn van de spanningen en
> stromen getoond. Indien er namelijk
> sprake is van een zuiver symmetrische
> drie-fasen belasting, is de som van de
> fasestromen nul zodat de nulgeleider
> ...



Text uit de holec pdf.

fantastisch.

----------


## Tiemen

je bent fout. PUNT

(als er niet naar rede kan geluisterd worden moet het maar zo)

----------


## Radar

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/techdoc/NULSTRO.BAS

Hier dan ook mijn laatste poging om te bewijzen dat de aarde niet plat is.
Dit programma is geschreven in basic en laat na de invoer van i1 i2 en i3 de nulstroom zien.
Als dit niet overtuigend genoeg is weet ik het niet ook niet meer en moeten er maar kratten bier komen voor degene die gelijk heeft.
Maar ja, er zijn ook nog steeds hele volkstammen die beweren dat de aarde plat is.
Goed uitkijken dus dat je er niet vanaf loopt.

----------


## Gerrit

Wat vinden juliie van de uitleg gegeven op
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_2/chpt_10/2.html?
E.e.a is wel gebaseerd op amerikaanse netspanning, maar dat doet niets af aan het principe.

----------


## Robert  R

Ik ben heel benieuwd of dat exel bestandje nou klopt om de stroom over je nul uit te rekenen

Gr Robert

----------


## Carl

Ach joh, wat boeit dat nou?
De nul moet er zijn, daar zijn we het allemaal over eens toch?
En ik geloof dat de stroom door de nul nooit hoger kan zijn dan de grootste fasestroom, allemaal mee eens?
Er zijn in BeNeLux geen kabels te koop met een dunnere nul ader, voor zover ik weet.
dus waarom wil je dan die stroom zo precies weten?
Ik heb in Spanje wel eens kabels gezien met 3 dikke en 1 dunnere ader zoiets van 3 x 25 en 1 x 16 qmm.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Er zijn in BeNeLux geen kabels te koop met een dunnere nul ader, voor zover ik weet.
> dus waarom wil je dan die stroom zo precies weten?



Toch wel hoor,in industriele installaties heb je meestal een dunnere nulgeleider.Vanaf een sectie van 25² wordt er meestal maar een nul van 16² bijgestoken, in grote lijnen wordt de nul een sectie lager(of zelfs de helft) van de fasegeleider genomen.

----------


## Carl

Dat BeNeLux moet dan misschien Nederland zijn, Gerard kun jij hier iets over melden?
Kabels met een dunnere nulgeleider heb ik hier nog nooit gezien, jij wel?

----------


## ronny

om het makkelijk te houden: in industriële installaties is(ongeveer) 90% van de verbruikers een sysmetrische last. Daar heb je dus geen nulgeleider voor nodig, dat was wel duidelijk na dit topic hoop ik.

De overige 10% is dus een asymetrische last waarbij je wel een nulgeleider nodig hebt.

Daarom dat ze van die kabels maken met dunnere nulgeleider. Je kan dus zo besparen op koper. Koper betaal je nog altijd per kg en dit is een duur product.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> Toch wel hoor,in industriele installaties heb je meestal een dunnere nulgeleider.Vanaf een sectie van 25² wordt er meestal maar een nul van 16² bijgestoken, in grote lijnen wordt de nul een sectie lager(of zelfs de helft) van de fasegeleider genomen.



Zou het kunnen dat je met de PE doorsnede verwisseld hebt? Die mag vanaf 16² tot 35² gewoon 16² zijn, en vanaf 35² de helft van de doorsnede van de fases. Alleen een stijging van de sectie door de nulleider (3de harmonischen) is soms noodzakelijk.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

PE leggen wij meestal apart.Algemeen ziet bij ons een voeding eruit als volgt(bv):3x50² fase+1x35²nul in dezelfde kabel, PE wordt er apart bijgelegd,meestal zelfde sectie als de nul

----------


## jans

Blijkt het allemaal niet zo eenvoudig te zijn.
Ik heb er even over nagedacht en kwam tot het volgende.
Stel we hebben een symetrische belasting over 3 fasen van 3*230 ohm. 
Van de drie fasen berekenen we eerst de momentele waarde van de fasespanning( lijnspanning en stroom laat ik even buiten beschouwing ) op het moment dat L1 maximaal is. 

   L1                L2                      L3
e=Emax*sin90°   e=Emax*sin(90+120)      e=Emax*sin(90+240)
e=230*1         e=230*-0,5              e=230*-0,5
e=230V          e=-115V                 e=-115V

We weten U-I*R

    I1               I2                      I3
I1=L1/R         I2=L2/R                  I3=L3/R
I1=230/230      I2=-115/230              I3=-115/230
I1=1A           I2=-0,5A                 I3=-0,5A

De tweede wet van Kirchhoff

I1+I2+I3 zou nul moeten zijn
1+-0,5+-0,5=0

Let wel dit geld alleen bij een symetrische belasting en cosphi=0( of van alle belastingen hetzelfde)

Als bijvoorbeeld R2=460 Ohm wordtdan geld: I2=-115/460=-0,25A
Nu gaat de nul stroom voeren.
1+-0,25+-0,5=0,25A

Zo niet, vraag ik mijn schoolgeld terug

----------


## Radar

Inderdaad, klopt bijna, maar Jans berekent de momentele waarde bij I1 is maximaal, en er zijn nog 359 anderre momenten te bedenken dat de stroom door de nul anders is.
De momentele waarde willen we niet weten, wat mij intereseerd is de effectiefe waarde van de stroom die door de nul gaat.
Effectief loopt er dus 1+1+0.5,  tel dit vectorieel bij elkaar op en Inul is dan 0,5A

----------


## Thomaz

Hmm,

ik wil niet moeilijk doen, want ik weet natuurlijk ook niet alles, maar een aantal mensen kennen hier blijkbaar het verschil tussen spanning en stroom niet. Lees even verder, want ik denk dat ik weet waarom Mac zich vergist (zie 2)

1) ik weet niet wat iedereen nu uiteindelijk overeengekomen is, maar bij een symmetrische belasting is de nul overbodig. Het argument met de vierpolige stekker (3 + PE) als bewijs gaat echter niet op, want vele (if not: de meeste) motoren zijn in driehoek aangesloten, en we hebben het hier over sterren: een heel ander verhaal dus.

2) We hebben het hier over draaivelden en niet over DC; tekeningen met vectoren zijn dus nodig, en iedereen die al met vectoren heeft gewerkt zou moeten kunnen zien dat bij een a-symmetrische ohmse belasting van bvb 10A op twee fasen (elk 10A), de stroom door N ook 10A is. Of je dat nu wil of niet. MAC vergist zich met hetvolgende: hij gaat ervan uit dat als een van beide fasen van het onevenwichtig systeem hun piek bereiken, dat dit dan ook zo is voor de nul; dat is dus fout en de wortel van het probleem: de stroom door de nul is in fase verschoven en zal zijn maximum bereiken 60° voor de ene en 60° na de andere aangesloten fase (snappie?). Dan zijn de vectortekeningen ineens wel weer juist!
Oh ja, MAC, kirchhoff mag dan wel juist zijn voor de OP DAT MOMENT geldende stroom, het zegt helemaal niets over de piek- of effectieve waarde!

3) Laten we het vooral niet hebben over Cos Phi en voor/naijlende stromen.

Ah, ja, ik wordt zot van termen als "pompen" en "zuigen", hebben we het over hydraulica of elektro?

----------


## jans

De grootte van de spanning doet hier niet ter zake als het gaat het wel of geen stroom voeren van de nul. In verhouding veranderd alleen de grootte van deze stroom. Als alle drie de fasestromen, of lijn stromen welke overigens bij een sternet gelijk zijn, even groot zijn en 120 graden van elkaar verschoven dan resulteerd de som van de stromen in NUL, welk punt ook wordt genomen van de sinus.
Pas als de fasen niet gelijk belast zijn, en dit zal onder licht en geluidstechneuten vaker voorkomen, zal de nul stroom gaan voeren.
Of als een gedeelte van de belastingstromen niet in fase is met de anderen, of als gevolg van harmonische vervormingen, dan zal de nul stroom voeren.
En Radar, jij meet je effectieve spanning toch wel met een TRMS meter hoop ik. Een normale multimeter meet een factor  1,11 (de zogenaamde vormfactor) minder.

----------


## Thomaz

jans,

de meeste multimeters die niet trms zijn, houden bij hun meting rekening met de vormfactor van een sinus. die 1,11 zit er bijna altijd al in, omdat 99% van de gemeten wisselspannigen in elektro sinus-vormig is. het wordt pas lastig als als je met zaag- of blokvormen begint.

----------


## jans

Thomaz,

Je bent me een slag voor. Ik realiseerde me te laat dat een normale multimeter hier, inderdaad voor wisselspanningen, al rekening mee houd. Zal in vervolg mijn reactie eerst nog even rustig doorlezen.

----------

